# my very first one......



## sawtooth (Sep 14, 2013)

In velvet. 
 As usual, I got zero sleep last night because of excitement. Opening day is and always has been a really big deal to me. I spent most of the  wee hours of the morning just trying to figure out where I was going to be sitting when the sun came up. I made my decision just minutes before heading out in the darkness and as it turned out, I picked the right spot. 
   The foam pad in my stand was making some terrible noise every time I shifted my weight and I was wondering how I had missed this very important detail three weeks ago when I hung this stand and tested it out. No matter, the pad had to go. Soooo.. I was squatted on the platform of the stand fiddling with the stupid pad when 4 very nice bucks walked by me, single file, at a little over 25 yards. I can't shoot that far and I had no chance at them, but what if they had been close enough? How stupid of me. Those four were in velvet and all toted impressive headgear. 
 Later, I was not happy with my safety harness lanyard because now without the pad on my stand I couldn't sit down all the way. I stood up, untied the rope on the tree and repositioned it. When I turned back around I found that three bucks had made their way beneath me. My bow was on a peg of a limb about two feet in front of me. Nice. I had to find a way to get my bow in my hand. I reached for it slowly and spooked one of the bucks and he left,  taking the other two with him. I just sat there feeling defeated and stupid and irritated at myself when I heard a twig snap behind me.....
 Cool. A buck. He didn't spook- and he looked like he was going to pass me on my left which was good, because it was too late to stand up to shoot. He stayed broadside for a while, but I didn't want it, finally he turned to quarter away and I picked a place somewhere mid-rib that would produce an exit hole behind the off-side shoulder. My bow made a dull "thump" sound and with that the buck loped only a few yards away and stopped to look around. I stood on the seat of my stand for a better view and I could clearly see the buck's rack in the sun turning from side to side. Ten seconds later the rack disappeared. He fell. It was over.  I said my prayer of thanks and climbed down. What an amazing opening day.
 Big Jim longbow
 douglas fir arrow
 Wensel woodsman (a deviation from my favorite two-blades, but hey, it did the job well.)


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Sep 14, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## tee p (Sep 14, 2013)

That's a great buck, congrats


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 14, 2013)

Awesome man. Was this in the hot corner stand or elsewhere?


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice camo  Great job


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 14, 2013)

buckbacks said:


> Awesome man. Was this in the hot corner stand or elsewhere?



elsewhere..... but not far from that corner.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 14, 2013)

Good going Dendy. I saw nothing this morning. MikE


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 14, 2013)

Very nice and I love the full of folly story. That's the stuff that really happens unlike all those hunting shows. 

I think I'm gonna go fiddle with the pad on my stand for a bit now...


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 14, 2013)

Great stuff Dendy. I saw a nice chipmunk.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 14, 2013)

Great story Dendy! Thanks a pretty buck, congrats.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2013)

love the story...and yeah we have all been there where nothing is quite right and then everything is very right!

Congrats brother, he is gorgeous


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 14, 2013)

Good deal Dendy.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 14, 2013)

Way to go , Dendy!


----------



## longbeard45 (Sep 14, 2013)

That's cool


----------



## Dennis (Sep 14, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 14, 2013)

Congrats buddy. Love the story, good job.


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 14, 2013)

Way to go Dendy!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 14, 2013)

Awesome!! Way to go. I had multiple opportunities this morning to dispatch a very noisy and irritating hound dog.


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 14, 2013)

Great job Dendy! Now that's how you kick off the season.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice buck congrats!!!!


----------



## Uncle Rusty (Sep 14, 2013)

Well you sure didn't waist any time. Good job.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 14, 2013)

Congratulations! Great way to start a season!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Sep 14, 2013)

He's a nice buck.  Great job!!


----------



## PassingThrough (Sep 14, 2013)

Great looking buck Dendy! Congrats


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow, and you had choices where to go, I'd love to have just one spot like that.  Dendy I saw 5 of there girl friends but didn't get any close enough to get a shot.  If those guys that you let walk get lonely, I'll gladly send them the address where they can meet some fine ladies.  Great shot on a really nice buck, I would have been on adrenalin overload So bad by then that I probably couldn't have pulled my bow back, little on make such a great shot.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 14, 2013)

Way to go Dendy!!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Sep 14, 2013)

Great way to start the season! Congrats!!!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 15, 2013)

Sounds like one of my typical mornings - without the bucks!  Congratulations on a successful hunt.  You sure know how to pick a spot.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome job buddy!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 15, 2013)

Congratulations, Dendy.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2013)

Congratulations on a fine buck, Dendy!


----------



## buzzman (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice deer and great tale!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 15, 2013)

Great story and congrats!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats on fine velvet buck. That is a great picture too, you ought to frame that one and put it on your wall of shame.

 Opening weekend is always an awkward struggle fo me till you get back in the hunting groove!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey, great job on a nice buck!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 15, 2013)

that's cool! nice buck, Dendy!


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice, Dendy!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 15, 2013)

thanks for the kind words . Good luck to all this season. I can't wait to see what this season has in store for everybody.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 15, 2013)

OUTSTANDING!  Nice deer.


----------



## onemoretime (Sep 15, 2013)

Way to go


----------



## robert carter (Sep 15, 2013)

You a bad man. Good job.RC


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 15, 2013)

That's awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## gurn (Sep 16, 2013)

Congratulations buddy!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 16, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## GrayG (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice deer!!!


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 16, 2013)

WTG Dendy!


----------



## whossbows (Sep 16, 2013)

nice


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice. Congrats!!


----------



## Red Arrow (Sep 17, 2013)

Congratulations Dendy, he's a pretty one!


----------



## bbb6765 (Sep 17, 2013)

That's inspiring!


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Sep 18, 2013)

Very nice cpngrats


----------

